# Question, black moor temperature?



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

What is a good temperature for a black moor fish? I keep hearing 18 celsius, 64.4 fahrenheit is good.

(he is in a 60 liter 16 US gallon tank, He is out growing it and i have no choice to put him in my 240 liter tank 63 gallons, )

I gave away all my tropical fish but for one sword tail and two platies, is a 21 liter 5.5 gallon tank suitable for 3 fish? i really like them (giving my 60 liter tank away)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the black moor is just a variation of a carp..they are cold water species..temps in the 50's and 60's are just fine for them..


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have kept Black Moors for years and if you just run a standard HOB filter and don't use a heater then they are fine. My present goldfish tank saw temperatures in the 60s during the winter and now it gets into the 80s everyday and everything in the tank seems to be just fine. Just make sure you have a large enough tank for them as they get to be about the size of softball.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

my black moor is in a tank that ranged around 73-78


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

ok thanks, i will buy a thermometer and check what temperature the cold thank is in and if its less than 60 i may add a heater to keep the tempature at 60.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

FYI - an unheated / uncooled tank will more or less be the same temperature as the room it is in.


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

ha ya i got a thermometer today and the cold water tank is 19 celsius 66F!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> s a 21 liter 5.5 gallon tank suitable for 3 fish?


Its tight. You should change water twice a week and watch to see if they are hurting each other.


----------

